
Salamander skin peptide promotes quick and effective wound healing in mice - ErikRogneby
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2014-09/foas-ssp090214.php#.VAX_8NKd2MQ.hackernews
======
ErikRogneby
Anyone know how hard it is to synthesize peptides?

